# Thank You Niko!



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Niko and I talked last week. Life has gotten EXTREMELY busy for him. Because of this, he's decided it's better for the club that he step down as President of DFWAPC. He assures us that he will be as involved as possible in the club. He will continue to attend whatever meetings he can. He'll also continue to post on our forum.

Niko has done so much for DFWAPC. His knowledge base is unsurpassed. He has given countless hours to many many club members, helping with them advice and DIY builds. Our club would not be what it is today if it weren't for his tireless involvement. We would like to publicly thank him for all he has done for us. Niko, we love you and look forward to whatever time you have for us! 

So... according to the bylaws, I move into the President position. Michael Parkey has been appointed at Vice President through the end of the year. I hope everyone will welcome Michael as an officer.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh great! She insists on being call Madame President. :tape2:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

And I want to be called "your Excellency".

Seriously, Tex Gal said it very well. The planted tank hobby owes Niko a great deal of gratitude. We all hope this will be a temporary sabatical for him.

--Michael


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tex Guy said:


> Oh great! She insists on being call Madame President. :tape2:


You realize you're now the First Lady (First Man doesn't sound right).

Thanks to Niko for all he's done for the club in the past. We look forward to his continued participation in future meetings and events.

Thanks to Drinda for taking the reins. I know we're in good hands and she will serve us well (more potato salad please!).

Michael is an excellent choice as VP. His experience and knowledge will be a great benefit to all (as it has been in the past).

Thanks are also due to Mike Cameron and Kim Cadmus for all they do behind the scenes.

Carry on!

Jim


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

congrats tx gal


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Niko for all that you have done for us.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, nikolay for all that you have done.. if you need anything let us know.
we are in good hands with drinda..

so if we are all getting new names, can i be the court jester?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Niko,
Thank you for all your hard work and effort that you have put into the club. I hope you can breathe a sign of relief of one less burden on your shoulders. Don't stop enjoying this hobby.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Niko....stay in touch. 

we are in great hands with Drinda and Michael and the others...don't hesitate to call on wrabbit as i know he's more than happy to help


----------

